# M I S S I S S I P P I  Tri Tip



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 1, 2017)

Haven't done a Mississippi roast in a while. Have Tri tip normally would use chuck or seven bone. Normally I'd make this in the Ogallalla cream can. This time though it will be Sous Vide and a sear on the Smokey Joe. Planning on 133 for about 8 hours. 
Would probably do 4 hours but I have to travel Sunday and that's the day I'm doing the cook. 

Super simple recipe, meat, packet of ranch, packet of Au Jus jar of pepperoncini peppers. 

Put roast in bag, empty ranch and Au jus packets into bag. Drain pepperoncini peppers add peppers to bag. Vac pack let marinate at least 8 hours and up to 48 hours. 

Reserve peppers and bag juices to make a pan sauce to serve over sliced roast. Even if not using Sous Vide do this too. Sometimes I add onions during the marinade or at the pan sauce stage too. 




















More on this Sunday night.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Apr 1, 2017)

Sounds interesting,even if I despise ranch.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 1, 2017)

b-one said:


> Sounds interesting,even if I despise ranch.



It's one of those things that just works. 

Another option is to sub a packet of Italian seasoning for the ranch. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (Apr 1, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds interesting,even if I despise ranch.
> ...



That sounds a lot better!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 1, 2017)

b-one said:


> That sounds a lot better!



It's a tasty option! Works well on pork too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2017)

It sure sounds good!

Al


----------



## xray (Apr 2, 2017)

The wife and I make the Mississippi pot roast quite often in the crockpot.  

This will be interesting, can't wait to see the finished product. Also, it works well with chicken and makes good pulled chicken sammies.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 2, 2017)

I had to drive a couple hundred miles this morning. The Anovas been cooking the Mississippi roast since 8 this morning @ 133*. I'll take it out of the bath around 5-5:30. Sear and serve. 

With the bag juices and pepperoncini I will add shallots and bell peppers to make a pan sauce. I think we have green beans and I know we have taters. Should be a good meal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 2, 2017)

Well here's the grand finale! Let me say, this was fantastic. Another Sous vide success. Hopefully Bear isn't reading this thread! 

Anyways perfect medium rare, melt in your mouth goodness. 

Tasty pan sauce made with the bag juices, pepperoncini,
half stick of butter, couple sliced shallots, and a splash or so if an open bottle of merlot that my wife had on the counter. 

Made some mashed taters and steamed Brussel sprouts. All was great!

























Yeah that's right a little cowboy sear action! 













Top surface is almost pullable!











































Enjoy!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 2, 2017)

Great thread and cook.

Everything looks good except the B.S.   I dont like them.

This might push Bear to buy one.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 2, 2017)

Holy crap Case!

That's an amazing cook my friend!   All of it looks great, but that TT is outstanding!

Points for sure!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 2, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Great thread and cook.
> 
> 
> Everything looks good except the B.S.   I dont like them.
> ...



Thank you Adam! Was a great meal!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 2, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Holy crap Case!
> 
> That's an amazing cook my friend!   All of it looks great, but that TT is outstanding!
> 
> Points for sure!



Thanks CB! 

I ate way too much! I even had Adams helping of Brussels! 

The pan sauce was great in the taters and Tri tip.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2017)

Gonna be some tasty sandwees tonight!


----------



## b-one (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks tasty!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks great! Still wrapping my mind around the pepperoncini, but the butter and shallots pulled me in.
Also liking an 8hr cook. This would probably work with a small chuck roast...

Thumbs Up


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 3, 2017)

That looks incredible Case!  "Point!"  You sear directly on the charcoal?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Never seen that before, no ash residue on the meat?

Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Looks great! Still wrapping my mind around the pepperoncini, but the butter and shallots pulled me in.
> Also liking an 8hr cook. This would probably work with a small chuck roast...
> 
> Thumbs Up



Typically this would be done with a chuck or seven bone roast and then pulled. Mix everything together and have pulled sandwees. 

The peperoncinis add a bit of heat but not too much. It all works really good. 

Normally a cube of butter is added when cooking. I don't think it's needed so I add half a cube into the pan sauce. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> That looks incredible Case!  "Point!"  You sear directly on the charcoal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!

Hot coals = no ash! Get them hot hot hot and give them a shot of air. Then drop the meat on. Let it sizzle sizzle sizzle, then flip. Don't flip to early. 

That's the Cowboy Way! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2017)

Last of the leftovers, as in there was no more than just enough for me to have one sandwee. Usually there's at least enough for two...
Must have been good!


























Enjoy!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice sammie!

Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> :drool   Nice sammie!
> 
> Mike



Thank you!


----------

